# New meaning of crazy cat lady



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just today as I was in the bathroom getting ready for work, Winston comes in an starts playing with the bathroom rug. Then he takes off like a rocket into the bedroom, comes back running, attacks the rug and takes off again. He did that a few times. I thought to myself "crazy cat!". Then it hit me! I am not a "crazy cat lady" I am a "crazy cat" lady!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL, good one.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I used to think only kittens acted this way, then I adopted my 6 yo Coco last month. She does stuff like this ALL the time! Definitely a crazy cat!!


----------

